# Geo Tech course 2013



## 63 Delta (21 May 2013)

Looking to talkto anyone who is going on the QL3/5 Geo Tech course at Algonquin this fall. I will be on the course and wanna compare notes and get to know anyone who is going.

Thanks


----------



## 63 Delta (31 May 2013)

Anyone on the course right now? Id love to talk to someone.. I have lots of questions about PT timings, lockers, shower facilities. 

Im trying to figure out where to rent, and how I will work with a commute and all the stuff I may have to bring. Anything will help.

Thanks.


----------

